# transparenz



## doenertier (29. Oktober 2002)

also : ich hab hier so ein bild ,bessergesagt ein button für meine HP.
Das war ne vorlage von PSP 7 den hab
ich ausgeschnitten ,da war er noch
transparent.Dann hab ich ihn gespeichert
in meiner HP eingefügt ,aber da war dann ein viereckioger weißer rand drum
rum.

so jetzt meine frage : wie bekomm ich den weg?


----------



## swampdragon (29. Oktober 2002)

In welchem Format hast Du das Bild gespeichert ??

JPG kennt z.B. keine Transparenz ich würde es dann mal vesuchen als GIF zu speichern.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Oktober 2002)

> viereckioger weißer rand



Bilder sind immer viereckig, gibt keine runden, keine dreieckigen und auch keine secheckigen!

Lösung deiner Sorgen:

Darauf achten, das die Datei keinen Hintergrund hat ( Ebene bei Bedarf löschen )

Menü: Datei - für Web speichern...

Im Dialogfeld : Einstellungen wie vorgegeben ( Anhang )....


----------



## rawuza (12. November 2002)

am besten nimmst du das gif format


----------



## Sovok (14. November 2002)

möglichkeit nummer zwei wäre als bildrand dieselbe farbe zu nehmen wie aufm hinntergrund deiner hp


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (14. November 2002)

wenn die transparenz nicht zwingend erforderlich ist würd ich auf jeden fall Sovok's vorschlag befürworten.


----------



## rawuza (14. November 2002)

Sovoks Vorschlag wär net schlecht, aber wenn man  einen Hintergrund hat, der ein wenig detailreicher ist (Texturen oder so), dann sieht das total kacke aus.

Natürlich gehts, aber ich würds von anfang an so machen wie Webcutdirector

Peace


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (14. November 2002)

das prob mit dem gif sind rundungen (wenn man sowas haben will). ich wollt mal ne ovale navigation aus teiltransparenten gifs machen, das sah ja grauslig aus. wenn der hintergrund aber texturen hat wirds ohne transparentes gif auch grauslig - geb ich zu.


----------



## Sovok (15. November 2002)

ok nächste möglichkeit wäre das gesamte interface fertigzubasteln, zu zerschneiden und in ne tabelle zu hängen

zerschneiden per hand oder mit ner slice funktion... haben einige bildbearbeitungsprogramme

gruss sov


----------

